

Schedule your work, not your interruptions  - Sukotto
http://weblog.muledesign.com/2010/10/the_chokehold_of_calendars.php

======
dinedal
If only I could get my coworkers to see this. Sadly, they never will "get" it,
since in my workplace, some people solely exist to schedule meetings.

I really need to get out of the cube.

~~~
jrockway
Here's what I do -- I schedule fake meetings when I don't want to be bothered.
People see the time as "occupied" and don't request meetings at that time.

Lately, people I work with have become fans of the 5:30AM meeting. Perhaps
they don't realize that I'm not in Singapore and, hence, am not at work at
that time. Either way, I just beat them to it and schedule a meeting
("sleeping") at that time. Then they see it and pick some other more
reasonable time.

~~~
notyourwork
My boss and I do this regularly. It makes it very simple to dictate early
morning, late night meetings and leave a good gap for coding/working time
during the day when we feel we want to do it. Usually we just schedule
meetings with each other and if anyone asks either of us, we know we are busy.

------
mdoyle
I have started to put my work in my diary, particularly when I need to focus
completely. People look in my diary and if I have a meeting-free day, they
assume that I will be at my desk with my feet up waiting for some work. The
office culture has changed so much; I remember being bothered once a week by
the project manager asking for updates on the plan; nowadays its every hour
that somebody is bothering me for something. Anyway, I've started declining
meetings, particularly last minute meeting requests submitted under the guise
of being 'urgent' meaning 'I forgot to book this meeting weeks ago'. A good
tip from me if you use Outlook: mark time you block in your diary as Personal
so that others cannot see a description of the item when scheduling meetings;
and will therefore not attempt to book the time in your diary. Also, book an
hour in your diary for lunch and mark that as 'out of office' to prevent those
sad people who book lunch time meetings.

------
mikedanko
Thomas Limoncelli's book "Time Management for System Administrators" covered
how to deal with all your "customers" years ago. There's some google videos of
presentations regarding the book material, and its very relavant to this
subject. The mutual interruption field, how to deal with
users/managers/vp's/etc, how to come off as cool as possible -- it's all in
there. I don't agree with this methodologies for keeping time, but the book is
still full of gold.

~~~
Benjo
I think that's "mutual interrupt shield", not field, for any confused googlers
like me.

------
maeon3
Meetings don't write code:

Chit-chat: having everyone in the room wait for two people to talk to
eachother about one project.

Not getting in, done and out: Discovering what you are trying to figure out in
the meeting rather than before the meeting.

Diving too deep: The minute you start discussing the particulars of
implementation then your wasting everyones time.

Going off topic: Don't lose focus of the clear objective of the meeting, going
off topic? have the people interested in the other topic meet after the
meeting ends.

Going over time: not using an egg timer for your meeting, going over the
allotted minutes assigned for the meeting.

Meeting too often: Meetings should be used where other contact methods are
inadequate.

Indulging long winded participants: Every group has one, a person who waxes
eloquent and loves to hear themselves speak. Use Neo's "stop" arm gesture
while saying STOP and say we need to move on/hear from others/not give a
lecture. This won't work, so assign this person an egg timer and when they
start talking, set it for a certain number of minutes.

